# Pigeon Movie Titles too?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

The 'Pigeon Soap Opera Titles' were so excellent and fun, I thought maybe we could also play with probable Pigeon Movie Titles...


Some which comes to mind...

"Close encounters of the Pidge kind"...

"Mothra meets Sqabzilla"

"Peeper Maddness"

Okay, enuf from me now..!




Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

THE QUIET PIGEON (THE QUIET MAN)
THE LOFT ON 42nd STREET (THE HOUSE ON 42nd STREET)
GOOD BY MR.CHECKER (GOOD BY MR.CHIPS)
THREE PIGEONS IN THE LOFT (THREE COINS IN THE FOUNTIN)
ALL'sQUIET IN THE LOFT (ALL's QUIET ON THE WESTERN FRONT)
 I have one more but this movie title had the word pigeon already in its title THE PIGEON THAT SAVED ROME, does anyone else remember this movie? GEORGE


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You guys crack me up.
I must say you've got tons of imagination.

Reti


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

"Dove Story"
"Pegionator"
"True Grit"
"Hostage"
"Lonesome Dove"
"The Best Little Henhouse In Texas"
"Joe Squab"
"The Sound Of Cooing"
"The Incredible Journey"
"Instinct"
"Mutiny on the Trap Landing"
"Wuthering Lofts"
"Jane Air" 
"King Kong"

This is fun, I'll be back!! 

Feather


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Gosh Phil, I was about to post the same ideas, hey why don't we do pigoen sitcoms while were at it? Here's some of title I thought would be funny.


"Meet the pigeons"

*the title is a spin off of...*

Meet the parents

"Pigeon run"

*Chicken run spin off*

Racing homers

*Racing stripes spin off*


Over the ledge

*Over the hedge spin off*


Show birds

*Snow dogs spin off*

Pigeon little

*Chicken little spin off*

Kicking and screeching

*Kicking and Screaming spin off*

What do you think?

I'll list more as I come up with some.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol...


"Guess whose comeing to peck Seeds?"

"They call me "MR. Squeaks!"

"All fly down"

"The Preener"

"The Wild Bunch"

"Saturday Night Flier"

"Run-away Squeaker"

"Loft Fiction"


Lolling,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh Phil, 

I especially like "They call me Mr. Squeaks"!

Here are a few more;

"Scoobycoo"

"While you were peeping"

"Squeak"    "Scream"

"The King and I"


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh I am really cracking up here...these are a hoot..!



Uhhhhhh...


"The Day the Loft stood Still"

"Peep-Treck, the next Generation..."

"I am curious Feathered"


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Well, as feather already said we have 'True Grit'

I'll add 'Children of the corn.' and 'Home alone'.

All starring Walter Pigeon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nothing to add this early but want to tell FEATHER - Missed you.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Feather said:


> "Pegionator"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Much Ado About Nodding


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Cracked me up, Treesa


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

(Some posted errantly on the soap opera thread...)

_The Call of the Wild
Gone With the Wind
Hawkeye 
The Flying Nun_ (oops, TV show)


_Of Mice and Pigeon Stoops
The Taming of the New_

.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

"Pigeons of the Caribbean"
"Jurassic Loft"
"Supersquab"
"The GodPigeon"
"Peter Pigeon"
"Loft Invaders"
"Indiana Squeaker - Raiders of the lost Coop"
"City of Archangels"
"Archangels in the outfield"
"A pigeon in central park"
"The adventures of Tom Pigeon"

That's all I have at the moment.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

''All pigeons go to Heaven''

''Winnie the Pouter''

''Squabie Little''

''Squaby squaby Doo''

''Legally Feathered''

''101 Pigeons''

''White Hen ans the Seven Squabs''

''UnderLofts''

''Me,Myself & Pigeons''

Ill think of some more later...


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

*Brittany*, Good work on your website, the photos and your pigeons are beautiful... They look like they have a very happy home, too.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Uhhhh...

"Harry Pigeon"

"The Godsquabber"

"The Mod-Suab"

"The Illustrated Suab"

"First Pigeons on the Moon" ( after the HG Wells book, from which a film was made...)

"Wild at Heart"

"Superpigeon" ( Superman ) 

"Homers big adventure"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh these are so funny!

How about..."Snow White and the seven Runts" "Homerbound"

Thank You Maggie for missing me. Believe me you have been on my mind everyday. I have had quite an adventure these past two weeks, and you have been my inspiration on this task. I will post about it when I get my wits about me, but I am no Maggie, and Blunder Woman has been at it again.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You'd never be blunder woman but I can't wait to hear what's been going on. We picked up another baby this morning - little iffy this one so keep fingers crossed for us.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

"Seven Hens for Seven Brothers"


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Pigeon without a Cause


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> *Brittany*, Good work on your website, the photos and your pigeons are beautiful... They look like they have a very happy home, too.


Thank you, Joyful.  I love them very much.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Since we now have a "movie" thread, I'll transfer some of mine from the "soap opera" thread...

Squeakers (Peepers) By the Dozen (Cheaper By the Dozen)

From Egg to Maturity (From Here To Eternity)

13 Bathing Pigeons (Dirty Dozen)

Hawk! (Predator)

Racing Homers (Speed)

Wing Fu (Kung Fu) 


Yes, Feather, your fellow NMBs want to hear about your adventures! Welcome back! Don't worry, Wonder Woman is permitted to make a mistake... Super Squeaks, The Caped One and Scorpio Power (Shi) say HELLO!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

"Pidge over the River Kwai..."


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

"Hatch! Hatch! Hatch!" (Tora! Tora! Tora!)

"The Aviary" (The Apartment)

"Top Cock" (Top Gun)

"Broken Egg" (Broken Arrow)

"Racing Blue Bar Homers" (Blue Thunder)

"Pigeons Of The North" (Damn Yankees)

"Watching Pigeons" (Spellbound)


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Pigeons of the Carribean (Pirates...)

Hawkbusters (Ghostbusters)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI CoolP! Long time, no see! Welcome back! 

I hope you will be commenting on your "adventures" with "All Your Pigeons!"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

"The Dove"
"Twelve O'Cock High"
"Squabby Dick" 

All Staring Gregory Peck

"Mr. Squabs Takes A Vacation"

Cool Pigeon "The Hawkbusters" have brought a "Blackhawk Down"


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

"Pigeon Wars: A New Hope"
"Pigeon Wars: The Hawk Strikes Back"
Pigeon Wars: Return of the Pigeon"

I was going to add "Superpigeon," but I see someone else already did.

Rach


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

_The Lord of the Wings
The Two Pouters
The Return of the Kings_


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

_Hazing Saddles _ produced by the Nu Alpha Pied


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

"Dove amongst the Ruins"

"The Night Pidgey"

"Dove American Style"

"Goodbye Mr. Poops"

"The King and I"

"The Seven Pidge-auri" (Samauri)

"The Hominids" (The Birds )


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

_Mind the Crap_ ...life on the floor of the loft (Mind the Gap)

_Mumble Kings_ ...cooing in the loft (Mambo Kings)

_March of the Pigeons_ ...it's breeding time! (March of the Penguins)

_The Imperial Crown Affair _ ...exotic species getting away with it (The Thomas Crown Affair)


----------

